

The next patent troll frontier - gaming - thongly
http://appft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-adv.html&r=4&p=1&f=G&l=50&d=PG01&S1=((twitter+AND+stocks)+AND+trade)&OS=twitter+and+stocks+and+trade&RS=((twitter+AND+stocks)+AND+trade)

======
noonespecial
Is this real? I swear the "description" is just generated by a Markov chain
generator pointed at some pop culture internet sites.

